# ISO TNT Greek/Middle Eastern/Scottish Lamb Stew Recipe



## Hoot (Feb 18, 2011)

*ISO TNT  Lamb Stew Recipe*

It is a moderately rare thing, here on the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp, to find lamb in our local grocery stores.
I was wonderin' if anyone has an authentic Greek/Middle Eastern/Scottish recipe for lamb stew.
Thanks!!


----------

